# What cycle day do you start an IVF cycle?



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I normally post on the IUI thread but my DP and I are moving to IVF.  I've been reading about it but I can't seem to find out what day of your cycle you start on.  I'm really hoping we can start this cycle, we're seeing the doctor for the final go-ahead tomorrow which will be DP's cycle day 16 of a 28 day cycle.

Any ideas?

Thanks so much for your help and good luck to anyone having treatment.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Victoria ,
I've just read your post , and from what i gather you start IVF on different days , depending on which protocol and which drugs you are going to take .We have recently started our first IVF cycle and i am now down regging , jabbing with burserlin , i started this on day one full flow .
I'm not sure if that helps , but thats how we are doing it ,
wishing you luck 
freespirit x


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Victoria, I agree with Freespirit above, I am in the middle of my 10th IVF cycle and all hospitals do things differently, but I have always had Prospap on my 1st full day of period and had a scan the following week to ensure lining thin etc.

Hope this helps.  Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Victoria

as the others have said different clinics seem to do things differently, i had a one off prostap injection to d/r on the first day of my cycle

here's a link to some ivf info you might like to take a look at

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27660.0

good luck, pam xx


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi - Victoria - I had IVF last year at edinburgh after a year of unsucessful donor insemination. I will be going again later his year. I couldnt remember the protocol -  so I called for a reminder the other day and this is what I was told with day 1 being the first day of cycle . . 

Phone clinic with period. Go for scan/dummy transfer. Day 21 start down regging - about two weeks later go back for scan to check for system shut down, then when thats happened start stimming for between approx 10 and 14 days. Lots of scans when stimming and then the retreival followed by the big transfer!

If your partner is already on day 16 then they could start her theoretically on day 21 but i think they like to do a scan at the beginning just to check that there are no cysts or anything like that. Best of luck

Emma x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Victoria,

Sorry I missed talking to you the other night......... didnt we all have a ball  

It really depends on what protocol your DP would be on, LP tends to start on day 21 and SP tends to start on day 2/3. I guess you will find out when you go for your appointment which protocol......... I know I have to have a scan the month before I start, wo will have to have that when I return from my hols and then start on day 2 as I am on the SP... 

I hope you get your answers and can start ASAP hunni  

Love and hugs

Debs

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks very much for your replies, they were really useful.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that we can begin soon (not that I'm impatient or anything   )

Thanks again and good luck with you treatment.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------

